# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > فتاوى دينية >  "المسيار" زواج شرعى معترف به.. شريطة تحقق أركان الزواج الصحيحة

## ساره يوسف

"المسيار" زواج شرعى معترف به ..  شريطة تحقق أركان الزواج الصحيحة

----------


## طارق عطاالله

مشكورة اخت سارة 
     على مجهوداتك
              هل من مزيد؟؟؟
                         تقبلي مروري

----------

